# Potencias ZKX ¿ Son de buena calidad ? ¿ Alguien las probó ?



## edusonido (Dic 15, 2009)

Hola que tal gente del foro  , soy eduardo de argentina y , les comento que me estoy por comprar una potencia pero ala hora de comprar ofrecen una amplia variedad de marcas . Me dijeron que las zkx son buenas , alguien que las alla escuchado¿ me puede comentar que tal andan ?


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 15, 2009)

mira , yo tengo la 250 de esas zkx , de verdad anda muy bien y es una potencia que dudo que te deje a pata alguna vez , esta que te digo tira 80w en 8 Ohms y 120 en 4 Ohms , no es muucho que digamos pero mas el mixer me mueven lindo 2 cajitas de 15 jjaja  un saludo

PD: yo lo veo como un buen ampli, pero tene en cuenta qe no soy experto en el tema.


----------



## edusonido (Dic 15, 2009)

el modelo mt1000  alguien lo probo??

es verdad eso que dicen que a alto volumen pierde calidad???


----------



## Seba8142 (Dic 15, 2009)

hola soy seba...
mira amigo creo que tendrias que verlo hay varios modelos y si es asi el volumen alto no tiene sentido sin calidad


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 16, 2009)

La música a alto volumen pierde toda su "Vida" Lo puedes comprobar escuchando una canción en tu equipo y después oírla con tus auriculares.

No se gana en una sacrificando otra.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 16, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> *La música a alto volumen pierde toda su "Vida"* Lo puedes comprobar escuchando una canción en tu equipo y después oírla con tus auriculares.



En realidad, la música a volumen alto toma todo su "cuerpo" y "vida", asumiendo que la grabación original sea correcta y que los baffles estén adecuadamente diseñados y construidos.
La comparación de los parlantes y los auriculares no es correcta, por que la separación estéreo es excesiva en los auriculares y para lograr la misma SPL en un parlante deberías excitarlo con mucha potencia.
Sin embargo, a alto volumen vos podés escuchar los graves y agudos tal como han sido grabados, sin necesidad de ecualización de ningún tipo. Hay unas curvas llamadas  isofónicas o de Fletcher-Munson que muestran como es la respuesta del oído humano a la sonoridad en función de la frecuencia y en ellas vas a ver por qué necesitas aumentar el "volumen" de la señal si querés oír adecuadamente los graves y agudos.

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola Edusonido, compralas con confianza, yo tengo 2 MT500, una más vieja que la otra, las uso todos los días, las llevo de un lado para el otro y no siempre con cuidado y son indestructibles, además de sonar muy bien. Tienen salida MOSFET IRFP240 / 9240. El que a alto volumen varía el sonido debe ser por el limitador óptico, quiere decir que estás mandando más señal de entrada que la que puede manejar la etapa de potencia. La fábrica está en Villa Adelina y son muy buena gente. Tengo un amigo cumbiero que enchufó una MT1000 a 380V (falla común en las bailantas) y se inflaron los electrolíticos (lleva 4). Consulté el precio y me salía reemplazarlos $250 de entonces (unos u$s80 de esa época). Le dije de llevarla a la fábrica y lo acompañé. No sólo cambiaron los electrolíticos y un potenciómetro de volumen que estaba golpeado sino que nos quedamos charlando con uno de los dueños, nos invitó a una sala de demostración que tienen arriba, para escuchar los nuevos equipos que estaban haciendo y la reparación le salió $150 (menos de u$s50 de entonces). Yo ya tenía la primera MT500 y cuando tuve que comprar sin dudar compré otra. Saludos C


----------



## edusonido (Dic 16, 2009)

que bueno gracias a todos !!  muy interesantes los aportes !!! edusonido


----------

